# Most expensive Club membership and joining fees



## TheCaddie (May 6, 2015)

Two questions. What is the highest membership fee you have heard of in the UK, and what is the most expensive joining fee in the UK?


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2015)

I would think Queenwood would 'win' both those - certainly the highest joining fee!


----------



## TheCaddie (May 6, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			I would think Queenwood would 'win' both those - certainly the highest joining fee!
		
Click to expand...

At what prices?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 6, 2015)

One with many 0's ........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2015)

It's so posh you can't even look at their website without registering.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 6, 2015)

Joining fees are apparently around Â£145,000, and the report that quoted that figure was written in 2005.


----------



## NWJocko (May 6, 2015)

I expect the Renaissance club to be pretty eye watering!!!

Archerfield on the same site is pretty high end membership wise but Renaissance is ultra exclusive.


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's so posh you can't even look at their website without registering.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha class.  Love it.


----------



## JohnF (May 6, 2015)

Loch Lomand Gc joining fee starts at Â£80k plus there yearly  Â£4-5k.


----------



## patricks148 (May 6, 2015)

Compared to the rest of the UK its won't be much but the Carnegie Club at Skibo Castle is 10k per year membership, not sure what a joining fee is though.


----------



## KenL (May 6, 2015)

I hear Renaissance is at least Â£60k joining fee.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 6, 2015)

JohnF said:



			Loch Lomand Gc joining fee starts at Â£80k plus there yearly  Â£4-5k.
		
Click to expand...

And who can afford that in Scotland!??!


----------



## Paul77 (May 6, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			And who can afford that in Scotland!??! 

Click to expand...

Ouch! 

It's not the fees I'd be worried about, it's being arrested for camping when taking too long at address.


----------



## IanG (May 6, 2015)

Are some of these enormous numbers being talked about as 'joining fees' actually debentures which retain a value, if you leave? 

Purely an academic question for me I can assure you.


----------



## Banzai (May 6, 2015)

The Wisley used to have a Â£100k debenture on joining i believe but i am not sure of the state of play there now


----------



## ger147 (May 6, 2015)

IanG said:



			Are some of these enormous numbers being talked about as 'joining fees' actually debentures which retain a value, if you leave? 

Purely an academic question for me I can assure you.
		
Click to expand...

It's a debenture scheme at Archerfield.


----------



## patricks148 (May 6, 2015)

IanG said:



			Are some of these enormous numbers being talked about as 'joining fees' actually debentures which retain a value, if you leave? 

Purely an academic question for me I can assure you.
		
Click to expand...

one of my playing partners Business partner had one and had to find someone else to buy it when he wanted to leave.


----------



## Spuddy (May 6, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			And who can afford that in Scotland!??! 

Click to expand...

Youll not be wanting me to sign you on then?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (May 6, 2015)

Banzai said:



			The Wisley used to have a Â£100k debenture on joining i believe but i am not sure of the state of play there now
		
Click to expand...

When I was at Pyrford, we played them in a Surrey Fives match.  The quote of the day was "the difference between our two clubs is about 400 yards and Â£40,000".   We stuffed them 5-0 and sent them back to their posh place.  Didn't ask them for a return game.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 6, 2015)

Makes the 26 grand debenture that the London was charging seem cheap.


----------



## Sats (May 6, 2015)

It makes you wonder, do they have waiting lists of people willing to part Audi S5 money at membership fees, is there a decline in number?


----------



## Val (May 6, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			And who can afford that in Scotland!??! 

Click to expand...

A poor and ignorant attempt at wit


----------



## TheCaddie (May 6, 2015)

Val said:



			A poor and ignorant attempt at wit 

Click to expand...

Voting SNP I take it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2015)

Sats said:



			It makes you wonder, do they have waiting lists of people willing to part Audi S5 money at membership fees, is there a decline in number?
		
Click to expand...

Are people at that end of the financial scale suffering? I suspect not. A friend of a friend used to be a member at Loch Lomond. I asked my friend how often his had played there during the previous season. About twice was the answer. He joined because he could, it was on a bucket list and it was a status thing. A level of wealth I am not a party to.


----------



## Duckster (May 6, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are people at that end of the financial scale suffering? I suspect not. A friend of a friend used to be a member at Loch Lomond. I asked my friend how often his had played there during the previous season. About twice was the answer. He joined because he could, it was on a bucket list and it was a status thing. A level of wealth I am not a party to.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine likes to tell a story about Loch Lomond (not sure if it's true but it does sound good) about a person who managed to get membership there.  Took a weeks holiday there and played 36 every day.  At the end of the week they were told that they played way too much and had their membership revoked.


----------



## jamielaing (May 6, 2015)

JohnF said:



			Loch Lomand Gc joining fee starts at Â£80k plus there yearly  Â£4-5k.
		
Click to expand...

And I heard you are limited to around 15 rounds a year


----------



## Sats (May 6, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			And I heard you are limited to around 15 rounds a year
		
Click to expand...

Fudge status symbols, I play because I enjoy it, and at those rates I'd expect paula creamer to personally wash me off with champagne at the end of the round for good measure!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2015)

Duckster - I heard a similar story about a member who was told they were playing too much, membership not revoked though, when I went to watch the Scottish Open at Loch Lomond a few years ago. I wasn't sure at the time whether it was just one of those stories that go into folklore but maybe not. Amazing stuff.


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2015)

I just wish it was as cheap as the UK over here. 

I made an inquiry at a local Country Club and they invited to have a courtesy round and see what they have to offer. Gym, Pool, members driving range with courtesy Z-Star balls, perfectly manicured greens, excellent food, very good pro shop, but it was a very average course to play. After the round I chatted with the membership manager. It was the she put the prices in front me.

I nearly had a heart attack when I Saw $17,000 joining fee with $900 a month membership fees strapped on top. Apparently that is one of the cheaper places to play round here, I think I'll stick with nomadic golf for now........


----------



## spongebob59 (May 6, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			I just wish it was as cheap as the UK over here. 

I made an inquiry at a local Country Club and they invited to have a courtesy round and see what they have to offer. Gym, Pool, members driving range with courtesy Z-Star balls, perfectly manicured greens, excellent food, very good pro shop, but it was a very average course to play. After the round I chatted with the membership manager. It was the she put the prices in front me.

I nearly had a heart attack when I Saw $17,000 joining fee with $900 a month membership fees strapped on top. Apparently that is one of the cheaper places to play round here, I think I'll stick with nomadic golf for now........

Click to expand...

Have they added an extra nought by mistake ?


----------



## Mastercracker (May 6, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			I just wish it was as cheap as the UK over here. 

I made an inquiry at a local Country Club and they invited to have a courtesy round and see what they have to offer. Gym, Pool, members driving range with courtesy Z-Star balls, perfectly manicured greens, excellent food, very good pro shop, but it was a very average course to play. After the round I chatted with the membership manager. It was the she put the prices in front me.

I nearly had a heart attack when I Saw $17,000 joining fee with $900 a month membership fees strapped on top. Apparently that is one of the cheaper places to play round here, I think I'll stick with nomadic golf for now........

Click to expand...

Makes you wonder how the US produces decent players? They cant all be the Sons and Daughters of well off parents?!


----------



## Val (May 6, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Voting SNP I take it?
		
Click to expand...

Based on what assumption?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 6, 2015)

The highest I know of is about 1400 a year and 2000 joining fee.


----------



## tallpaul (May 6, 2015)

Mastercracker said:



			Makes you wonder how the US produces decent players? They cant all be the Sons and Daughters of well off parents?!
		
Click to expand...

College system, same as all the other top athletes? Despite scholarships, I imagine the majority come from wealthy backgrounds.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 6, 2015)

Val said:



			Based on what assumption?
		
Click to expand...

A grumpy Scot who can't take a joke it would seem! 

Lighten up wee laddy!


----------



## Val (May 6, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			A grumpy Scot who can't take a joke it would seem! 

Lighten up wee laddy!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (May 6, 2015)

Your "joke" is simply not funny.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 6, 2015)

KenL said:



			Your "joke" is simply not funny.
		
Click to expand...

Now I understand why GM rarely run testing days up that way!


----------



## delc (May 6, 2015)

In my area I understand that The Centurion, The Buckinghamshire and Moor Park are quite expensive to join. At least their joining and membership fees were eye-watering enough to put me off, as an OAP.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2015)

Has to be Queenwood surely? If you have to ask you can't afford it. Would be surprised if there was anywhere more exclusive and expensive but this forum never ceases to surprise


----------



## Captainron (May 6, 2015)

Sats said:



			Fudge status symbols, I play because I enjoy it, and at those rates I'd expect paula creamer to personally wash me off with champagne at the end of the round for good measure!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: I'll join!!


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2015)

Mastercracker said:



			Makes you wonder how the US produces decent players? They cant all be the Sons and Daughters of well off parents?!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it's not too bad price wise as you move across the country into the southern states. Have you not noticed that most of the U.S. golfers mostly come from Texas, Arizona, Georgia etc. even to do nomadic golf on a very average course round here your are looking at $55, going up to $70 a round at weekends with buggy, so for any young golfer in this area its not gonna happen unless you have wealthy parents.

One thing I have noticed is that anytime you see a young golfer getting out of a parents car it is always something German and top of the range, you certainly don't see them getting out of a 10 year old Ford Focus.


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2015)

tallpaul said:



			College system, same as all the other top athletes? Despite scholarships, I imagine the majority come from wealthy backgrounds.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that may be so, but you need to get to that level first so need to play golf somewhere on a regular basis.


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2015)

i met a guy at a Visit Scotland golf day who worked for the PGA of America and said most of the courses where he lived in the south were in excess of $20,000 a month and most were mediocre courses but well kept.


----------



## MendieGK (May 7, 2015)

In terms of good but not stupidly exclusive courses (like Queenwood), Frilford is pretty expensive - Â£3000 joining fee, and then Â£2000 a year after that.

3 very good courses though.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 7, 2015)

Thorndon Park in Essex is Â£3,300 to join and Â£1,700 a year to play. Ouch!


----------



## MadAdey (May 7, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			i met a guy at a Visit Scotland golf day who worked for the PGA of America and said most of the courses where he lived in the south were in excess of $20,000 a month and most were mediocre courses but well kept.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if your looking at 5 star country club golf. You can pick up full membership for around $3000-$4000 in Arizona, compared to a similar course round here for $10000-$12000.

http://www.dellagogolf.net/golf/rates/


----------



## drewster (May 7, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Thorndon Park in Essex is Â£3,300 to join and Â£1,700 a year to play. Ouch!
		
Click to expand...

It's comfortably the best course in the County though and the fees are peanuts for the locals round there.


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Thorndon Park in Essex is Â£3,300 to join and Â£1,700 a year to play. Ouch!
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised anyone in Essex could afford that


----------



## TheCaddie (May 7, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I'm surprised anyone in Essex could afford that

Click to expand...

Me too! That's why I live in London!

I jest.... I am moving out to Essex (or maybe Kent), at some stage this year.


----------



## JohnF (May 7, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			And I heard you are limited to around 15 rounds a year
		
Click to expand...

I heard that too, but when I asked the members that I know they just laughed. From what I remember it depends on the joining fee you take, Â£80k being the cheapest which was about 60 rounds (sorry can't  remember the exact number ) but the course is only open from April to October  outside that they play Dundonald Links. The Scottish membership is full, but the international membership is still open from what I was told.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2015)

I can't remember the numbers off the top of my head but I was surprised at how reasonable North Hants and West Hill were once you got past the initial joining fees


----------



## vkurup (May 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can't remember the numbers off the top of my head but I was surprised at how reasonable North Hants and West Hill were once you got past the initial joining fees
		
Click to expand...

Enquired at Worplesdon a couple of years ago and was told 4500 joining and 1800 yearly.  I suspect the 3Ws areain the same ballpark.  If it is of any comfort then you could pay the joining fee over 3 years... Lovely course though...


----------



## Lump (May 8, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			I just wish it was as cheap as the UK over here. 

I made an inquiry at a local Country Club and they invited to have a courtesy round and see what they have to offer. Gym, Pool, members driving range with courtesy Z-Star balls, perfectly manicured greens, excellent food, very good pro shop, but it was a very average course to play. After the round I chatted with the membership manager. It was the she put the prices in front me.

I nearly had a heart attack when I Saw $17,000 joining fee with $900 a month membership fees strapped on top. Apparently that is one of the cheaper places to play round here, I think I'll stick with nomadic golf for now........

Click to expand...

One of the members at our place use to be a member of TPC course in florida for 15 years (can't recall which one) but he paid $15k joining fee and $800 a month. He was telling me when you look into how much things would cost to play nomad, and the facilities you got for your money and the golf available to you, in the end your only paying $100 a month over for a championship course. I believe he offset his membership against his company and fiddled it with the tax man, or something along those lines.
Apparently there is no such thing as junior rates either, everyone pays full rate!


EDIT: It was TPC Prestancia.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Enquired at Worplesdon a couple of years ago and was told 4500 joining and 1800 yearly.  I suspect the 3Ws areain the same ballpark.  If it is of any comfort then you could pay the joining fee over 3 years... Lovely course though...
		
Click to expand...

I agree. As I said once you take the hit for the joining fees those annual fees are good for the nature of the course and the location. I think North Hants is similar


----------



## Duckster (May 8, 2015)

Back in the day Duxbury Park Muni used to be about Â£32 a month for the contract with the council with no joining fee! Nowadays... Well it's got to be in the top ten most expensive golf courses in Chorley. Not cheap round here!


----------



## CharlieWebb (May 9, 2015)

St. Andrews?!


----------



## CliveW (May 9, 2015)

The most expensive I'm aware of is Gwest. To be able to apply for membership you need to be a homeowner on the estate. Plots are available at around Â£1.5 million each for 1.5 acres. So far none have been sold.

http://www.gwest.co.uk/membership.php


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2015)

I was talking to a guy today who played Queenwood in the week. It was amazing by all accounts but when he asked about the cost you'd have thought he'd run over the owners pet dog in the car park and reversed back over for good measure. Some very frowned faces apparently and all a bit awkward for a few moments


----------



## PNWokingham (May 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was talking to a guy today who played Queenwood in the week. It was amazing by all accounts but when he asked about the cost you'd have thought he'd run over the owners pet dog in the car park and reversed back over for good measure. Some very frowned faces apparently and all a bit awkward for a few moments
		
Click to expand...

That is not wrong Homer - I have a similar experience!


----------



## MadAdey (May 10, 2015)

CharlieWebb said:



			St. Andrews?!
		
Click to expand...

No, I was paying Â£500 a year there.


----------



## patricks148 (May 10, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			No, I was paying Â£500 a year there.
		
Click to expand...

It might even be less than that if you live in St Andrews, i think my mate said along the lines of Â£250 for his links ticket.


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			It might even be less than that if you live in St Andrews, i think my mate said along the lines of Â£250 for his links ticket.
		
Click to expand...

Could be wrong, but I think the 'Links Ticket' is a separate cost (payable to The St Sndrews Links Trust) to joining one of the Golf Clubs there.

Students at St Andrews University get a particularly good deal!


----------



## MadAdey (May 10, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Could be wrong, but I think the 'Links Ticket' is a separate cost (payable to The St Sndrews Links Trust) to joining one of the Golf Clubs there.

Students at St Andrews University get a particularly good deal!
		
Click to expand...

your right. I had the North East Fife Links Ticket, I then paid a further Â£200 a year I think to be a member of the New Club of St Andrews. Still at around Â£700 a year it was a good deal.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 10, 2015)

There are something like 19 different classifications of St Andrews links ticket covering numerous circumstances such as restricted or 7 day tickets, age, residency, club memberships etc. The most you can pay is Â£900, which is an adult 7 day ticket without any locality or affiliated club membership.

If you're a member of a recognised club living in north east Fife a full 7 day ticket costs Â£400. A 7 day town resident ticket is Â£200 - but only if you can show you're a permanent resident on the local authority electoral role.

Golf in St Andrews is fantastic value. The only problem is the waiting list but that has improved drastically in the last couple of years as more tickets are being released.


----------

